# Starting a web hosting company



## amey_dude (Aug 15, 2009)

As the title says says I want to start up a small web hosting company. I am thinking of buying a reseller account at the start. But I am confused as from where will I bring customers, which reseller account to opt for, etc. So guys, please be my mentors and guide me. 

Waiting a response ASAP.

Thank You,
Amey.


----------



## nandu26 (Aug 16, 2009)

check out www.hostingfest.com


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes, reseller hosting is best to start.

Getting customers:
1) Open a office and advertise in local market.
2) Advertise using adwords.
3) Sell products on forums.

On reseller hosting you can check offers in bazaar section.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=50


----------



## adi007 (Aug 16, 2009)

[offtopic ... even i wanted to start my own web hosting quite a time ago .. even have got domain for that 6 months ago but was scared of competition... 
The big fishes like hostagator,dreamhost,sharkspace, etc have awesome 10-30 mins support ticket reply and excellent service and less price ... 
Lots of competition  ]
BTW yes if you can target local markets + say you get some contract with some SEO/Web Design/Web service local company then you can easily survive

BTW ravi are you making online money out of webhosting alone or there are various other sources ..? i think u are student right ..?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 16, 2009)

adi007 said:


> The big fishes like hostagator,dreamhost,sharkspace, etc have awesome 10-30 mins support ticket reply and excellent service and less price ...
> Lots of competition ]


Yes, there is competition, but big fishes can't stop you.


Actually big fishes have tricky plans.
They offer unlimited space + bandwidth (which is actually not possible) with lots of hidden restriction.

For Rs. 250/- per month, you can host only one domain (hostgator). Rs. 250/- per month is not cheap.

The best thing about theme is ticket response time.



> BTW yes if you can target local markets + say you get some contract with some SEO/Web Design/Web service local company then you can easily survive


Agree, local market is best place to advertise. You can get good price from local clients.



> BTW ravi are you making online money out of webhosting alone or there are various other sources ..? i think u are student right ..?


Earlier I used to lots of online work, but these days I am doing nothing. (some family problem). My web hosting business is mostly managed by my friends now. These days I just do blogging and work on some forums as staff.

It might take a while, but if you are dedicated and trust worthy, your clients will come to you no matter how big is competition.


----------



## ezeelink (Sep 4, 2009)

Dear Amey,

First search a company which is either having their own data center or having dedicated servers at premium data centers like The Planet, Shinjiru etc...

Read reviews about both the company with whom you are buying a reseller hosting with and also the data center on which they have their dedicated servers. As both are important factor in order for you to get maximum server uptime and support.

Check out the Plans and Pricing which they have to offer as you would need to keep the hosting plans priced at the current market value. Overpricing would not fetch you enough customers to run your business and underpricing would again mean a disaster in terms of recover ables for your company.

It is important to know what others say about you than yourself. Like wise do not go with what the company has to say, no company would want to write bad about them self so Google will be the best companion for you to know what are the pros and cons of the company. As some may have an uptime which you cannot comment on but would be poorly rated in terms of sales and support etc, so try to find and read as much reviews as you can.

I agree with ravi on the point that companies which offers in terms Unlimited will have a catch on system resources, inodes etc. Now a days most companies who do not offer Unlimited plans have resource restriction applicable on reseller plans so kindly read their terms and condition or terms of service ensuring you do not get any nasty surprises later.

Once done just signup with the company which you feel broke all the odds and which you feel you can trust on. Setup your website along with domain reseller account, billing, and support portals, then post ads about your company and plans on the free classifieds which are available. This should get you decent no of customers provided your plans are not overcharged.

Then a few days later when you have sufficient bucks sign up for Google Adwords and run ad campaign for a few days.

Remember getting customers to buy your hosting plans is the easiest but keeping your commitment to support your customers and ensuring that their demands are always met is the one which you need more concentration on.

Hope this information would be of use to you. And wish you best of luck for your new business.

Thanks and Regards,
Team EZee Link

EZee Link
India's Leading Domain Registration and Web Hosting Company
Q-25A, Third Floor, Abdul Samad Road
Batla House, Jamianagar, Okhla
New Delhi – 110025, INDIA

TELEPHONE : +91 9810310043
FAX : +91 1126985116
EMAIL : contact@ezeelink.in
WEBSITE : *www.ezeelink.in

24/7 SUPPORT CENTER
TELEPHONE : +91 9650200433 (INDIA) | +44 8712845195 (UK)
EMAIL : support@ezeelink.in
WEBSITE : *support.ezeelink.in


----------

